# When to replace Fireline?



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

I have one reel spooled with Fireline Crystal and it has been on there..... well not too sure, can't read the date on the spool any more. I guess Berkley would say it should be done every year but what is a realistic time frame, does it weaken and break after a couple of years or so. I guess I could keep using it but would be one unhappy chappy if I end up with a decent flatty and it breaks because it has weakend. Any ideas?
Cheers
Bob


----------



## surfcaster (Oct 2, 2012)

Fireline Crystal holds pretty well but obviously the last 15-20 meters gets all shitty after a while and it's safer to cut if off. I used to fill up the spool with mono and top shot with 20 meters of fireline, but now I just trim it every now and again and when it runs out, it's time for a new spool!

Personally I haven't noticed a degradation with Fireline after a couple of years (as opposed to mono), so the wear and tear is really down to how often you use it and how hard you are fishing. I have an estuary outfit with 14lbs fireline that's probably 5 years old and still pulls the occasional sting ray!


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys, has given me something to think about. For now might just take of a few metres and see how it goes, I will soon know when I fling a berlied up float from the beach for garfish and it just keeps going :lol: If it lasts this season then will reverse the line as Occy mentioned, something I hadn't thought of...... although I did buy some new stuff yesterday from Anaconda at their 25% off sale buth it is a lighter breaking strain. Thanks again.  
Cheers
Bob


----------

